

Forget dual core- Is Nokia going dual processor? - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/forget-dual-core-is-nokia-going-dual-processor-20110125/

======
ambirex
Isn't one the advantages of multi-core processors reduced power consumption?
(especially important in mobile devices)

Not to mention manufacturing costs, cache coherency, reduced PCB complexity? I
don't really see this as an advantage, more isn't always better.

